# What will you be like when you are old?



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

One of those delightful FB quizzes - What will you be like when you are old?

I got Reliable - drat - I was hoping for Talented, Charismatic, Passionate ... and Modest


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I got 'reliable' too - Gordon Bennet, we're boring!


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I got "Charming"!!!

I don't think much of that test. I wanted the result to be "Grumpy".


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

I got "Thoughtful." Hmmmm...


----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

Warm hearted 


!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

When I come to be old. 1699.

Not to marry a young Woman. 
Not to keep young Company unless they reely desire it. 
Not to be peevish or morose, or suspicious. 
Not to scorn present Ways, or Wits, or Fashions, or Men, or War, &c. 
Not to be fond of Children, or let them come near me hardly. 
Not to tell the same story over and over to the same People. 
Not to be covetous. 
Not to neglect decency, or cleenlyness, for fear of falling into Nastyness. 
Not to be over severe with young People, but give Allowances for their youthfull follyes and weaknesses. 
Not to be influenced by, or give ear to knavish tatling servants, or others. 
Not to be too free of advise, nor trouble any but those that desire it. 
To desire some good Friends to inform me wch of these Resolutions I break, or neglect, and wherein; and reform accordingly. 
Not to talk much, nor of my self. 
Not to boast of my former beauty, or strength, or favor with Ladyes, &c. 
Not to hearken to Flatteryes, nor conceive I can be beloved by a young woman, et eos qui hereditatem captant, odisse ac vitare. 
Not to be positive or opiniative. 
Not to sett up for observing all these Rules; for fear I should observe none.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Lucifer Saudade said:


> Warm hearted
> 
> !~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
> 
> ...


Oh, thanks, :tiphat: Monsieur Lucifer - I didn't know about this. 
Apparently written by Jonathan Swift when he was 32. 
I shall observe all these rules to the letter. :angel:
 Oops - looking at the last line, maybe I shouldn't have said that.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Thoughtful.

Wait until the Queen of the Household hears that


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Apparently I'm funny. That's a pity, I really hoped I would be one of the better known dwarves!


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Reliable. I thought I'd be funny or charming but at least I'll feel useful


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Thoughtful. That's so boring


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

You will be
fascinating!
You are going to be quirky, funny and really quite fascinating when you are old. You have always been a little bit quirky and you are going to tell the captivating stories of your life's adventures well into you old age. There's something that's a little bit mysterious about you, but that just makes going to visit you all the more fun! Share your result and find out what your friends will be like when they are old!


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

You will be
dead......


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Dim7 said:


> You will be
> dead......


Oh I hope not - unless 'being old' starts at 101.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Ingélou said:


> Oh I hope not - unless 'being old' starts at 101.


Hey, I'll be 101 tomorrow... Is that a death threat??


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Dim7 said:


> You will be
> dead......


Keynesian! ....................


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

Pugg said:


> You will be
> fascinating!
> You are going to be quirky, funny and really quite fascinating when you are old. You have always been a little bit quirky and you are going to tell the captivating stories of your life's adventures well into you old age. There's something that's a little bit mysterious about you, but that just makes going to visit you all the more fun! Share your result and find out what your friends will be like when they are old!


This is what I got.


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

My Grandchildren call me *Grumpa*.

Just took the test, it said I would be funny, so much for the accuracy of the test.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

breakup said:


> My Grandchildren call me *Grumpa*.
> 
> Just took the test, it said I would be funny, so much for the accuracy of the test.


:lol: Just love your humour!


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

When I am old and gray and full of sleep I will apparently be... fascinating. Doesn't sound too bad!


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

I got "fascinating". 

I think I should've gotten "boring" instead!


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

_You will be *passionate!*

You are going to be very intelligent, ambitious and passionate when you are old. For you, age really is just a number and you are certainly not going to let it hold you back. You will still have lots of things that you need to achieve in your old age and you can be sure that your family will be very proud of you. Don't give up! Share you result and find out what your friends will be like when they are old!_

That's a nice thought but I am already 35 and quite passionless-I don't see the trend being reversed.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I am going to be better than ever! Every day in every way I am getting better and better :tiphat: I really am, too! I am still making gains in my fitness, still acquiring knowledge and intelligence  I don't see myself slowing down for a good long while yet.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I was going to comment on my results, but Vaneyes' picture changed my mind....


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Pugg said:


> You will be
> fascinating!
> You are going to be quirky, funny and really quite fascinating when you are old. You have always been a little bit quirky and you are going to tell the captivating stories of your life's adventures well into you old age. There's something that's a little bit mysterious about you, but that just makes going to visit you all the more fun! Share your result and find out what your friends will be like when they are old!


Mine as well! Oh my goodness, that's exactly what I've always thought about myself! Though it's not like 'Penseroso' as supposed to be!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I will be 'warmhearted' - when I get old. And I foolishly thought I was already there.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmmm, it said I would be "thoughtful" when I am "old". 

Now I have to figure out when I actually do become old. :lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

This says I'm going to be funny. Well, that's something to look forward to.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Morimur said:


> _You will be *passionate!*
> 
> You are going to be very intelligent, ambitious and passionate when you are old. For you, age really is just a number and you are certainly not going to let it hold you back. You will still have lots of things that you need to achieve in your old age and you can be sure that your family will be very proud of you. Don't give up! Share you result and find out what your friends will be like when they are old!_
> 
> That's a nice thought but I am already 35 and quite passionless-I don't see the trend being reversed.


You are obviously going to be swept away suddenly!


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

_You will be
*thoughtful!*
You are going to be very warm, open and friendly when you are old. You like to take the time to think through all of your options very carefully before you do something and this means that you are great at giving advice. In fact, your friends know that with you, there is always someone on hand to help them out if they get into a little trouble._


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

_You will be
fascinating!
You are going to be quirky, funny and really quite fascinating when you are old. You have always been a little bit quirky and you are going to tell the captivating stories of your life's adventures well into you old age. There's something that's a little bit mysterious about you, but that just makes going to visit you all the more fun!_

I'm not really interested in living past mid-50s unless there's some important ongoing project I'm involved with. Also, not really many adventures to speak of and I'm already 25 years in.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Mine said:

"What do you mean, _will be_, buster? You already are a grumpy old s̶̷*̶̷*̶̷ man"


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

Manxfeeder said:


> *This says I'm going to be funny*. Well, that's something to look forward to.


Well, looks aren't everything.


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

breakup said:


> It said I would be funny when I get old.


Well, Too late.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Who am I to expect to become a grumpy old guy like UKKO... :tiphat:

/ptr


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Dim7 said:


> You will be
> dead......


Not necessarily. Death is only nature's way of telling you to slow down.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Gaspard de la Nuit said:


> _You will be
> fascinating!
> You are going to be quirky, funny and really quite fascinating when you are old. You have always been a little bit quirky and you are going to tell the captivating stories of your life's adventures well into you old age. There's something that's a little bit mysterious about you, but that just makes going to visit you all the more fun!_
> 
> I'm not really interested in living past mid-50s unless there's some important ongoing project I'm involved with. Also, not really many adventures to speak of and I'm already 25 years in.


I was going to respond here but words fail me. Never met a nihilist before. Not sure I want to meet another one!!:scold:


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I will be passionate.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

charming...

"Bumping into you on the street is bound to make someone's day"


everybody hold a line please...


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

_thoughtful!
You are going to be very warm, open and friendly when you are old. You like to take the time to think through all of your options very carefully before you do something and this means that you are great at giving advice. In fact, your friends know that with you, there is always someone on hand to help them out if they get into a little trouble._

In reality, I am extremely hesitant to give anyone direct advice because I don't trust myself to know their situation well enough. Maybe I will gain new confidence in this area in old age?


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Insufferable......


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

ptr said:


> View attachment 73291
> 
> 
> Who am I to expect to become a grumpy old guy like UKKO... :tiphat:
> ...


Could be worse, you could be like me.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

isorhythm said:


> _thoughtful!
> You are going to be very warm, open and friendly when you are old. You like to take the time to think through all of your options very carefully before you do something and this means that you are great at giving advice. In fact, your friends know that with you, there is always someone on hand to help them out if they get into a little trouble._
> 
> In reality, I am extremely hesitant to give anyone direct advice because I don't trust myself to know their situation well enough. Maybe I will gain new confidence in this area in old age?


Oh yes. Useless advice is easy.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> I was going to respond here but words fail me. Never met a nihilist before. Not sure I want to meet another one!!:scold:


Don't know what I nihilist is exactly, but I really doubt it applies to me....I don't see what's wrong with not wanting to live forever. My grandma is 96 years old and she's always questioning what the value of living to that age is (and she still drives and does everything younger people do, other than cross-fit.)


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I got *Fascinating!* Well, duh, of course!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Gaspard de la Nuit said:


> Don't know what I nihilist is exactly, but I really doubt it applies to me....I don't see what's wrong with not wanting to live forever. My grandma is 96 years old and she's always questioning what the value of living to that age is (and she still drives and does everything younger people do, other than cross-fit.)


First off, "mid-fifties" is not forever.

Near as I can tell from reading and watching, the prime reason for not wishing to continue is mental anguish. Physical anguish _without hope of relief_ is also mental anguish.

Anguish is a word with a broad range of meanings, because there are many kinds of pain. Just being 55 ain't one of them.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

It said I would be "funny". I could see that happening 

But then I think I'll be crotchety and cranky and constantly complaining about the "good ol' days", back when kids were better behaved we had _good _music, like Taylor Swift and Mike Will Made It. When we actually communicated through real text and video, like Twitter and Snapchat and not this telepathic communication we have now. *sigh*


----------

